# Bullard creek WMA.



## Rackbuster (Sep 25, 2012)

I have always wanted to go here but just haven't been. Going next week to the primitive hunt with a friend of mine who went last year so he is pretty new to it also. Anyone know where everyone likes to congregate at so I can go a different way. I have been by this several times when I drove tractor trailer but not on the WMA itself.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 27, 2012)

U won't have any trouble just find a map and stay close to the river. Some good hunting down there good luck.ill be there on a clear cut ,


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 27, 2012)

U won't have any trouble just find a map and stay close to the river. Some good hunting down there good luck.ill be there on a clear cut ,


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah maybe see you there.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 28, 2012)

My Buddy Chris killed two there this week. I killed one all does and another Friend Scot Perkins killed a buck that will score around 135 the first week. 13" g2.RC


----------



## jmoughton (Sep 29, 2012)

Bullard is one of my favorite WMA to hunt. I believe that you can close your eyes there and walk 100yards and be in a good spot. Don't limit yourself to just the river bottoms. I have killed a few deer there, and not hunted the river. This time of year there you will find scrapes if you know how to look for them, but you will kill deer around a food source. There is a bunch of oaks, and crab apple trees in that WMA. Find a food source, and you will find deer. Look at biggamelogic.com. I started a camp for bullard creek on there, and I marked some of the spots I've seen deer, and killed deer on Bullard. Hope this helps. You will find that there are a bunch of people that hunt Bullard, but not many that want to help.


----------



## one_shot (Sep 29, 2012)

robert carter said:


> My Buddy Chris killed two there this week. I killed one all does and another Friend Scot Perkins killed a buck that will score around 135 the first week. 13" g2.RC



any pics 135 the first week. 13" g2


----------



## jmoughton (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure if its the same buck,but there is a stud in the GON magazine this month that came off of bullard creek. I think its under the truck buck pics. Probably the same buck cause this ones G2s look 2 feet long.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 2, 2012)

Heading over there early in the morning.


----------



## jmoughton (Oct 3, 2012)

Any luck on your hunt?


----------

